# AmAZING goldfish art!! Must watch



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

This is incredible. My art teacher sent me this via Facebook and thought you all would appreciate it  I'm seriously amazed. the way he does the bowls and such in layers just stuns me. Enjoy!
http://www.wimp.com/amazingpaintings/


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Cool!! They look VERY real!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

They do! Sooo well done. Wonder how much he sells his stuff for


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Oscarfish789 (Jan 31, 2012)

Amazing Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

That's just...people so incredibly gifted will never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Spook (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, this is just incredible! I wish I could do that! I might just have to try it, sometime...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That man does amazing work. I wish I could own some of it, but alas I'm a poor college kid. So I'll just enjoy it online.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

glad you guys enjoyed that! I've been browsing youtube for anything similar but he seems to be the only one who does that kind of art. Hes my new hero. haha


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Loved it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that is amazing 0-0


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

He is really, really good!
If that was me I'd sell the paintings to fund my obsetion.(with fish)


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

That is amazing. What was he pouring?


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

I think resin or acrylic.


----------

